# Pentax Espio 140



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Been helping a friend set up his new computer and wifi. Whilst digging through cupboards to find setup discs for his software he came across a forgotten Pentax ESPIO 140. Is it still useful, or is it just another casualty of the digital age?

See also trades/swops

Julian (L)


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Casualty of the digital age ........... checked ebay. Â£4.99 to Â£39.99, with private sellers pitching at around Â£5.00 !  . Any collector interested for the price of postage ?

Julian (L)


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I have the espio 70 somewhere, thought it was a great compact at the time, amazing how things have moved on


----------

